# old house - old parents - any grants?



## Gordanus (21 May 2007)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum, so move this no problem.  My parents (80s) live in an old house about 170 year old.  Maintenence of the house has of course been an ongoing problem but it hasn't had a complete revamp since some time in the 60s.  The house is listed, and I think I heard of some grant availabillity.  Anyone know about this? Would it cover central heating? My father extremely stubborn in his old age and won't do anything to find out, mother cross and freezing.....


----------



## ClubMan (21 May 2007)

Anything useful here?

Housing grants and schemes

If the house is listed then maybe An Taisce can advise on any grant schemes that might be relevant?


----------



## keepon (8 Jun 2007)

My local authority offers very significant grants for conservation/restoration work on listed houses. An architect visits and makes an assessment, and I have heard of grants up to 70 or 80%.
The snag is that the money goes to conservation, e.g. having (perhaps draughty) windows replaced in the style of the original. Heating, however, would be in a different category.


----------



## Silvergirl (13 Sep 2007)

My mother (70), got her attic insulated free of charge - check with local citizens information or local health centre for more information.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Sep 2007)

Was this done under the [broken link removed] scheme?


----------



## Silvergirl (8 Oct 2007)

Hi Clubman,

Not sure if it's a division of this but she is in the Clare area and had to call a number in Limerick to arrange a time for them to call.

I'll see if I can find out but she was advised of the scheme through her active age club.


----------



## jneemaq (8 Oct 2007)

The heritage council grants are only covering for roof repairs on listed buildings this year (and for the last few years). You'd need to get started, applications need to be in by 8th November and I think you need to get quotes from builders. It is for grants in 2009. 50% of cost seems to be the max. Go to: [broken link removed]

Try your local authority for Essential Repairs Grants. That would be more related to things like insulation and is for old people. In Limerick, the max seems to be about €9,500 - i presume elsewhere it's similar.


----------



## pat127 (9 Oct 2007)

This might help:-

[broken link removed]


----------

